# Where to buy custom hang tags with your design?



## babs701 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi all.

Wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to have oval tags made for my shirts. Not a sewn in tag, but rather the type that hangs from the shirt sleeve showing the company name and logo. I'd like to have tags made incorporating the image/logo below.
Any help would be appreciated!
Chris


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Where to get tags?*

Many places do hangtags like that. PSPrint.com, Jakprints.com, clothinglabels4u.com, laven.com, etc

You just have to figure out how many you want and send your art to the companies to get quotes.


----------



## babs701 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Where to get tags?*

Thanks Rodney...appreciated!


----------



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Where to get tags?*

I recommend clothinglabels4u.com... Lisa took good care of me a year ago & I just talked to her & she remembered me & all. Im placing another order soon. I had no complaints.


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

We get ours from JakPrints 5000 at a time, much better pricing. Even though you probably do not need 5000 better off buying them you'll use them sooner or later. Jakprints is just great they fulfill our every need, they have great customer service.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

just from my online shopping around, i see that jakprints is by FAR the best deal for small or large orders.. thanks for the heads up, i will definitely be using them soon


----------



## denny_527 (May 17, 2010)

Hi, THis is Denny, I am from China, My company produce all kinds of clothing tags as per your requirement.
As you know, the price is very low for Chinese products.
We can accept small or large order, if you are interested, pls feel free to contct me.
[email protected], or [email protected].


----------



## hloplaywear (May 21, 2010)

All of the above mentioned companies are great. I would also reccomend taking quotes from one place to another. A little competition may get you just a little bit better price. Be very careful about this aproach, though. You don't want to become someone these companies don't want to deal with.


----------



## denny_527 (May 17, 2010)

all of customers want to keep the cost low and quality high and a better service, that is the reseason the new companys are coming out.
Mass international development company is a new company producing all kinds of clothing hang tags, if you are interested, pls contact [email protected].
Why not give a shot?


----------



## Lina82 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can highly recommend Order Custom Hang Tags just bought about 300 woven ones for my own t-shirt brand. I think the price was absolutely acceptable.

Regards


----------



## AtlSports (Jan 22, 2015)

my preference is to print the logo in the neck. More permanent and creates a "brand" for your product.


----------



## nasty (Feb 8, 2016)

printed neck labels i think are they way to go since many people rip out neck labels anyway,
heat transfers are a great way to accomplish neck tags
hem tags are cheaper since they tend to be simpler and smaller
etsy has some good options for long small rolls of tags
and https://www.xpresalabels.com gives free samples
PEACE


----------



## wunderlabel (Jan 21, 2016)

As a new sponsor on the forums, we would like to offer our custom hangtags option: https://wunderlabel.com/hang-tags/standard?ht-type=logo

They measure 9.7 cm x 3.6 cm and are printed on bristol board 280 gsm

If you also need custom woven labels for you hem tags etc, we can offer you a special t-shirt forums discount. 

Just message me here or email [email protected]


----------



## treacle (Apr 18, 2011)

Following. Thanks for the info


----------



## wunderlabel (Jan 21, 2016)

We currently have a 15% off promotion for hangtags until the 15th. We also just added kraft style hang tags for the earthy recycled look we all know and love: https://wunderlabel.com/hang-tags/standard?material=kraft


----------

